# Soil coco



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Why is my soul so hard I can’t stick my finger in the dirt anymore to check if it’s dry in the medium how do I make it soft again ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Because it's shitty soil. Your soil should not be compacted. Mix about 30% Perlite into it. 
I personally hate coco.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Because it's shitty soil. Your soil should not be compacted. Mix about 30% Perlite into it.
> I personally hate coco.


I understand but I actually fixed the issue I scrapped the top off put more happy frog and didn’t even water it it’s good again but ty


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Do you have any Perlite?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Have you signed any contracts in Blood lately?
There was a strange man here in town last month buying Souls
I thought strange business to be in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

You should add perlite as Hopper indicated above
Your soil needs to drain to "avoid" Root Rot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Avoid.. That's a good one. I almost forgot.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

Wonder what coco.  That stuff generally drains like crazy.  Perlite is good like jello.  There is always room for jello.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

@Bubba


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you signed any contracts in Blood lately?
> There was a strange man here in town last month buying Souls
> I thought strange business to be in.


I want whatever your smoking lmao 
Please send the link down below


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

My coco has perlite in it but I might add some more either way it fixed my issue I dont have no drainage problems I use grow bags and treated my medium and the bottom before I transplanted


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

My problem with Coco is it drains to fking much. Better for a drip system.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My problem with Coco is it drains to fking much. Better for a drip system.


Dam that’s good though maybe you need to add more fertilizer in it works for me idk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Nope I'm good with FF Ocean Forest with 30% Added perlite. Drains good but not so much that it needs water constantly. To each his own. Glad you have good luck with it.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

I only water 2 times a week at the most and I don’t see my plants having no issues idk I mean at least yours is draining consistently you feeding your plants a tea as well?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Just FF ferts when I go into flower.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just FF ferts when I go into flower.


Might wanna consider a compost tea it’s very beneficial to your whole garden, I don’t know what I would do without it,
What about your nutes what are you using ?
How big is your pots?
How much you feeding


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

When I grow inside in soil I use 3 gallon pots.
FF Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and CalMag.
My plants are healthy.
This was my last grow.





						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

C99




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> When I grow inside in soil I use 3 gallon pots.
> FF Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and CalMag.
> My plants are healthy.
> This was my last grow.
> ...


Absolutely looks great but the tea can greatly enhance your grow by a lot if your not using tea, and it looks good imagine when you do


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Absolutely looks great but the tea can greatly enhance your grow by a lot if your not using tea, and it looks good imagine when you do


Are you using 2 or 3 row to make your teas , or are you using sprouts?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you using 2 or 3 row to make your teas , or are you using sprouts?


I’m using a tea method created by another grower of mine which consists of a lot of different organic materials might work for me but maybe not you not sure. But I do it once a week I brew it for 24hrs and my plants love it just look up compost tea recipes, and try to create one of your own that your plants will love I normally brew with a 5gal bucket and air stones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Absolutely looks great but the tea can greatly enhance your grow by a lot if your not using tea, and it looks good imagine when you do


I bought a Compost Barrell a few months ago and i am making my own compost. So Tea wont be a problem if i want to use it that way.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope I'm good with FF Ocean Forest with 30% Added perlite. Drains good but not so much that it needs water constantly. To each his own. Glad you have good luck with it.


Ocean Forest has become my go to. I'm sure there are other fine soils, but this works, pretty cheap, etc.

I'm trying an experiment with some cuts... going to root them in soaked OF.

A week old and not withering, me thinks roots are taking.... don't recommend, just fooling around with shoots being trimmed off anyway.
Bored.
Bubba


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ocean Forest has become my go to. I'm sure there are other fine soils, but this works, pretty cheap, etc.
> 
> I'm trying an experiment with some cuts... going to root them in soaked OF.
> 
> ...


You can create or your own from using organic materials your store sells like fruits and stuff , also if there are experimental plants then enjoy


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

Too much invested in grows to use anything experimental, I use what I know works.  If I wanted to make my own soil, I would likely follow SubCool's recipes or other well known growers. I doubt seriously if I would put fruit in my dirt, never seen that done and no doubt would attract every knat within a country mile. decomposing fruit stinks also.

I carry on a law practice 5 days a week, and there are only so many hours in the day. One thing I cut time on is jacking with making soil.
I have to focus my time and energy efficiently, and ready made soil like Ocean Forest work great.  I have no complaints about yields either.

The cuts werent a soil experiment, I had OF and solo cups so tried it since the cuts were going to be tossed anyway.  Normally I use wet vermiculite to root cuts.

Bubba


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Too much invested in grows to use anything experimental, I use what I know works.  If I wanted to make my own soil, I would likely follow SubCool's recipes or other well known growers. I doubt seriously if I would put fruit in my dirt, never seen that done and no doubt would attract every knat within a country mile. decomposing fruit stinks also.
> 
> I carry on a law practice 5 days a week, and there are only so many hours in the day. One thing I cut time on is jacking with making soil.
> I have to focus my time and energy efficiently, and ready made soil like Ocean Forest work great.  I have no complaints about yields either.
> ...


I added banana in mine I don’t get no gnats I noticed only time I get them is when I over water with high nutes but all that stuff is organic to your garden, and nothing wrong with that if your ok with what you get out of it continue never change. I use great white in my soil and some living soil helps promotes strong roots I’ve done a few transplants roots always looks great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Too much invested in grows to use anything experimental, I use what I know works.  If I wanted to make my own soil, I would likely follow SubCool's recipes or other well known growers. I doubt seriously if I would put fruit in my dirt, never seen that done and no doubt would attract every knat within a country mile. decomposing fruit stinks also.
> 
> I carry on a law practice 5 days a week, and there are only so many hours in the day. One thing I cut time on is jacking with making soil.
> I have to focus my time and energy efficiently, and ready made soil like Ocean Forest work great.  I have no complaints about yields either.
> ...


A man after my own heart. Subcool was a  Baddass


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

He was into the notion of living soil big time!  Why piddle and waste my time when I can stand on the shoulders of giants?
They already did the hard part for me.

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> A man after my own heart. Subcool was a  Baddass


Was??? I was on here when he was when I first started growing over here on the opposite coast then he was on did something happen to him??!


----------

